# Gps



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

What GPS unit would you guys recomend for sleding? I would like one that is able to be programed with maps, perferably with an S.D. card. I would also like to be able to mount it to the sled, either our 2001 skidoo G.T. or our 2002 MXZ. (not sure if the yrs of the sleds matter) Something under $200 would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have 2 setups. 1st is on my Gade, which is a Garmin 60csx. This is a smaller unit that is color and has a MicroSD. I progarm the cards myself with Topo, snowmobile, and dirt bike trails. When I head to Colorado I just swap card to the one I made for Colorado. If you get the new city navigator software the unit will do turn by turn directions for roads. If you go with some of the sled map programs you buy they now offer turn by turn on trails. I have it mounted to my bars with a RAM mount and powercord to battery. This was a good choice for my sled cause I off trail and have had to roll my sled to get unstuck many times. The small size and bullletproof design helps.

On my ol lady's sled I have a normal NUVI 1300. It has a microSD card as well loaded with trails. Since its NOT waterproof, you need a RAM mount that is. This is just a trail sled, so no worrys on breaking it.

The 60csx is about $300+, mount is 30 or so and power cable is $15
Nuvi is $100 and mount is $80.

Trail maps and topo can be found for free online.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

DONT get a magellan triton 200 or 300. I bought a 300 last year for 100 bucks including the ram mount and its nice to show speed and mark waypoints for ice fishing but their support for maps is horrible. I believe the 500 is better with the maps but if I were to do it again I would have gotten a unit that supports the lake map chips and either program my own trails or supports the snowmobile trail chips.


----------

